# Iphone



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how much the basic I phone costs in the U.K.
I don't mean the new one that has problems..
I have the chance to bring one in from Saudi and I just want to compare the price. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The top of the range blackberry from Saudi would cost me 4000Le is this a good price?

Thanks


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Thats £500! Way too expensive!, you can get a Curve for £170 in the UK: http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001801&langId=-1&searchTerms=518/5597&_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:5185597|catffice%2C+pcs+%26+phones+%3E+mobile+phones+%3E+t-mobile+mobile+phones


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

do you want blackberry or iphone prices? Or have you got the info you need now


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Heres another Blackberry RIM BlackBerry 8520 Curve Smartphone (Black, QWERTY) #PRD-22578-049-01 - eXpansys UK, and they deliver to Egypt too. Total would cost £230 = 1840EGP


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> do you want blackberry or iphone prices? Or have you got the info you need now




Thanks Beatle I have found out what I need 
Thanks elrasho


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks Beatle I have found out what I need
> Thanks elrasho


iPhone 3Gs (8 gig) is now $99, but requires a two-year committment to AT&T. When I got mine last year, it was $199 but is a 16-gig phone. There is also a 32-gig, which was $299 last year. Now that the 4 is out in the US, you can only buy the 8-gig model.


----------



## Sunny24 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been looking to buy one just after the New Year. In the UK the cost of PAGo Iphones are from £450 - 600. O2 has the cheapest. I have been searching online for some - outside of the UK, and when I received the delivery, I got excellent looking copies, but phones working f a very short time. We bought three. The cost was $90 per piece - I know - what did I expect for this price? Well, just to say, that even they say it is original on the web it is very likely to be a chinese version with iphone logo etc with simillar software and short life.


----------

